# Joel Przybilla.



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

he had a monster game tonite of 15 rebs and 5 blocks


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> he had a monster game tonite of 15 rebs and 5 blocks


If he can continue to play with some consistency he will be ok. I always liked him.


----------

